# Has NF changed you, socially?



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2020)

Weird thought but I’ve actually become better in terms of social skills thanks to NF. People irl will not often tell you honestly if you’re weird or rude or boring. NF will tell you and it can be brutal at times. I think it’s helped me somewhat to have that kind of feedback over the years.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 20, 2020)

Not exactly. I think my relationships did the bulk of that work. 
Plus irl I've always had friends that were blunt with me and through experience and maturing I learned to break out of childish and undignified behaviors. Middle school to high school was my biggest break through.

In middle school I was disliked quite heavily, I went through puberty earlier than the other kids, I was unkempt, lazy, quiet, and dispassionate. Eventually I started to act out and be very mean to others as they were always mean to me. This got me some recognition in middle school but when I finally arrived to regular high school after a brief time in a correctional school I realized they had all matured and I could stow away the rage, the childishness, and the bitterness. 

They had caught up and I no longer had to play the game of being an asshat to get attention. 

Throughout that time I would say I finally started to be myself and I made some real friends in school who were able to help me hammer out any remaining social awkwardness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karasu (Mar 20, 2020)

Not really, no. I'm pretty much the same person I've always been. I get out frequently, have my own interests and work. I used to be a fairly heavy poster when the site was more active, but even then I don't think it affected me.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 20, 2020)

Karasu said:


> Not really, no. I'm pretty much the same person I've always been. I get out frequently, have my own interests and work. I used to be a fairly heavy poster when the site was more active, but even then I don't think it effected me.


affected*


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2020)

Not really, if anything it was my job and I've had it for longer than my account here.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 21, 2020)

Ashi said:


> affected*[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks - affected.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2020)

Met my first long e-love on here and also met my fiancee some time after that was over! Too bad that went nowhere and I'm now as free as a cockroach


----------



## WT (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes, I do owe some credit to the NF cafe. Through debates my written English improved over my time here - it's either that or I aged. I was 18 when I joined, now I am in my thirties. 

I have also become more conservative during my time here, when I first realised it, I sugar coated it with leftist crap but now, I've stopped caring and am far more transparent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 21, 2020)

nah still the same OG.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2020)

I also thought it helped me to become better socially. Writing and discussing stuff with people on here I think was helpful when I was in middle/high school. It helped me to be a little more conscientious.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2020)

lmao i can only dream of what i could have become if i hadnt joined this site
this site definitely fucked me up when i was younger lmao

ok but to be fair i guess it helped have like a community
like, would i have had one if i hadnt joined? like sure im not the most social person but at least i had "friends" on here...though a lot of them were bullies and i acted insane so idk maybe more harm than good. but it was entertaining and i had fun during some dark times so i think that's a good thing i guess ???????????

i think it did a lot of harm to my self esteem because i was so cringe but idk it was still fun to troll gggg and i wouldnt be posting here if i hadnt joined !!

aaaaaaaa


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Met my first long e-love on here and also met my fiancee some time after that was over! Too bad that went nowhere and I'm now as free as a cockroach


reminds me of how i had a crush on AS ahaha rip </3
like seriously gosh i was so fucking cringe
we used to be friends though ?????? now he never replies back
): or not

i think knowing how crazy annoying i was on here made me more shy in person because i knew that i easily annoy people if i act crazy so i tried to be more reserved irl, sort of like a neutered version of myself because of eternal fear of being called out as some annoying hindrance. and sure being kicked out of a group chat per say is less bad then like irl being called out on stuff so you censor yourself ??? i mean it's probably for the best lol.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> reminds me of how i had a crush on AS ahaha rip </3
> like seriously gosh i was so fucking cringe
> we used to be friends though ?????? now he never replies back
> ): or not
> ...



High energy is cute in the right doses.


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2020)

not at all


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> High energy is cute in the right doses.


hahah yeah 

though tbf i think i was pretty problematic back then too (though who wasnt?)


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 23, 2020)

I was gonna say 'no' but when I think about it... yeah, it kinda has. In the subtlest ways.

Arguing with folks on a forum holds the potential to teach us things about how humans interact--specifically, what's worth saying and what isn't. 

Modding made a small difference in me too, I think. It's inconsequential in the grand scheme, but having some measure of responsibility for the health of a discussion _did_ have some small impact on how I approach situations where my decisions have any measure of weight. 

Like I said... real subtle shit, but an effect nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 23, 2020)

No, can't say that it has really.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2020)

I speak in memes.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 23, 2020)

Still the same as I was when I came back. 
But I did change during my time on another forum I was on.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Still the same as I was when I came back.
> But I did change during my time on another forum I was on.



Oh so you ARE seeing another forum. You fucking arsehole.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh so you ARE seeing another forum. You fucking arsehole.


It died three years ago


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2020)

Yamato said:


> It died three years ago



Oh shit, I made this awkward. Whoops.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, sometimes I type ": lmao" and then I remember it doesn't work outside here


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 26, 2020)

Maybe unconsciously. But socially definitely not that much, as I find it hard to feel a real connection with anyone on here. IRL I have better connections which made me grow the last couple of years.

NF seems to deteriorate my social skills in a way as I retreat in my own world more and have less communication with the people that matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 29, 2020)

Nope, 
If people knew I posted in an anime forum that would be like social suicide tho.
Luckily only one or two people ever found out and that was years ago, I saved myself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2020)

This forum has not had a major effect upon me; most of the development that I have undergone in the past decade or so has been in avenues outside of this forum; I do enjoy interacting with the users here, or, at least, most of the users here, but this forum is only a minor aspect of my life, and will never replace my friends whom I know from venues where I interact with people physically.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This forum has not had a major effect upon me


We know.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> We know.



I do not like the way that you said that.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 30, 2020)

No


----------



## tgre (Mar 31, 2020)

when I was super active, NF helped to form my sense of humor but at the same time I was so addicted to these boards that I didn't really get to test it out (also I was like in high school lol).

After I took a break from the boards and found myself naturally gravitating towards more comedic crowds, I realised that NF did actually help to change how I interact somewhat... but it hasn't made me more or less extroverted etc.

Still, I do a lot more bits about cum and stuff and that's definitely because of The Blender.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayala (Apr 19, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Nope,
> If people knew I posted in an anime forum that would be like social suicide tho.
> Luckily only one or two people ever found out and that was years ago, I saved myself.



One doesn't have to feel shame for little things like this, nor should he get shamed on for things like this, such as checking out the forum of a manga you like. People actually do shameful things and don't feel the slightest shame. Not that people care of stuff like this, they most often go like "ah ok" and move on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 20, 2020)

Ayala said:


> Im 22. Lots of grown ups look cartoons, my mom looked Tom and Jerry and liked it like crazy, no one gets shamed on it for simply watching anime.
> 
> Now if you act cringe in addition to that, it's another story, but simply knowing you watch anime, meh, one must have more confidence in himself i think.



People are mean and judgmental.
I remember how they used to bully the ginger kid at school. "Hey freaking Ginger!"
I remember they used to beat up the gay kid too.
Not even sure if he was gay or just emo.
The fatties...the goths ect.
Them having confidence wouldn't matter.
We had cliques.
I'm sure nowadays these things are less of a problem but I'm from that era of hatred.
I was hanging out with the cool kids.
The ones who where doing the bullying.
If they found out I was into anime they would think I'm a lame weeb.
I'm pretty sure bullying is still a thing, I just don't know who they are bullying rn.


----------



## Ayala (Apr 20, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> People are mean and judgmental.
> I remember how they used to bully the ginger kid at school. "Hey freaking Ginger!"
> I remember they used to beat up the gay kid too.
> Not even sure if he was gay or just emo.
> ...



Wow that's tough, not being able to express yourself within the limits of the law and decency without getting bullied and beat up, is quite a big of a fail in our part, as a society i mean.


----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2020)

Improved English and debating in general, I was fifteen when I joined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 5, 2020)

In some minor aspects like humor or approach to communication online, sure. Irl no, not really, but it's easy to see how it can and what do you mean.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2020)

Shark said:


> Improved English and debating in general, I was fifteen when I joined.


Happy 10 year NFversary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (May 22, 2020)

Depends, if your persona on the net, not only in this forum, was already different than your true self outside, then obviously no matter the time, it wouldn't change you that much as you already created that fictive persona here that is just a part of yourself that you rarely show in the real world.

But if you were yourself completely from the start on this forum, then there is a possibility that it might change you, whether it is a positive change or a negative change is known to the person concerned.


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2020)

Yes. But not much though.


----------



## jesusus (May 22, 2020)

No


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2020)

I think it's a reminder that you won't be liked by everyone but it only takes one connection to build yourself up as a social being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 28, 2020)

Not really, no.
But there are things that i probably never would have been curious or learned about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Yes. But not much though.



How so?


----------



## wibisana (May 29, 2020)

I used to be somewhat "nationalist", xenophobic, etc.

Grow up in Soeharto nazi-like education means believing Indonesian is the best, other Asian country especially Malaysia and Singapore is lesser than us, and deserve to be annexed one day,

Believing that All white/westerner is evil colonialist want to rule over Indonesia again.

One game change me, erepublik, i start having Malaysian and Singaporean friends,

But overhere I really changed my world views. I have many that i consider as great friends in cafe (i dont guarantee that they feels the same way lol), most of them are from europe and US aside many Asian <3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (May 29, 2020)

The change is so gradual, i dont even realise that unless I really compare my self now than 20-15 yrs ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

wibisana said:


> The change is so gradual, i dont even realise that unless I really compare my self now than 20-15 yrs ago



Same here. I think NF helped me to mature a little bit (ha!) when I posted here as a young teenager. I didn't realize it at the time though.


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> How so?



Well, it did help me learn there are other countries where things are pretty different. It was a lot like having pen pals. wibisana is the first person I ever knew from Indonesia. It's nice to hear a resident's view of where they live. I'm surprised it took this long considering Indonesia's large population.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (May 31, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Well, it did help me learn there are other countries where things are pretty different. It was a lot like having pen pals. wibisana is the first person I ever knew from Indonesia. It's nice to hear a resident's view of where they live. I'm surprised it took this long considering Indonesia's large population.


I think ive said this in cafe back then


wibisana said:


> I think modern generations speak english way better than my generation.
> Now we start learning english way younger.
> 
> In my time IIRC i started to be taught english in 5-6th grade. And it was very simple. Only vocabs lesson like red = "merah" etc.
> ...



In general, It wasnt that many to hve Indonesian who are good at english, especially my generation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2020)

I see. Well, the next generation should be better. Indonesia's economy is one of the five tiger cubs and all. Of course, it could be Mandarin Chinese in the future...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2020)

Not really, but I have met some friends on here in real like. Little Blonde Punk and Tyrael are people I actually have met in real life now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2020)

Forgot to mention...I guess it literally changes how it spends our time. I spend usually at least 45 mins a day surfing around.


----------



## nobody (Jul 4, 2020)

No


----------



## Yoona (Jul 5, 2020)

I was 14 or 15 when I joined here and this was the first forum I joined when my country got broadband so the differences hit me like a damn train and left an impression on me. 
This hellsite is what taught me to think rationally and look at two sides, that everyone won't like you plus I discovered shit like ergo proxy and the half life games so yeah.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 6, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> Weird thought but I’ve actually become better in terms of social skills thanks to NF. People irl will not often tell you honestly if you’re weird or rude or boring. NF will tell you and it can be brutal at times. I think it’s helped me somewhat to have that kind of feedback over the years.


Well, it definitely improved my English

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Jul 7, 2020)

No. How I am irl is basically how I am on NF. I will say though, that it has been really hard not using the cat emojis or NF emojis to voice how I feel to other people sometimes.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2020)

Haze said:


> No. How I am irl is basically how I am on NF. I will say though, that it has been really hard not using the cat emojis or NF emojis to voice how I feel to other people sometimes.


emojis are more trouble than they're worth. There's so many you have t o spend more time looking for the emoji than making your post, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Well, it definitely improved my English



Same here a little. I was on here as early as 13 and got a chance to be exposed to some strong writers. Yakushi Kabuto comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 1, 2020)

Considering NF was basically my portal into even having an online presence at all, it's done a hell of a lot more for me than I'd like to admit to people. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fervent Enigma (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m too new to this forum for any lasting changes to have taken effect, however I am no stranger to online forums as a whole. My first foray into the vast wilderness of forums was back circa 04-05 due to the likes of ALLRPG, GameSekai, True Anime and various others. I’ve run the gamut with forum personalities, from being honest and civil to trolling behaviors and now find myself somewhat at a crossroads. I’ve met some good, vile, and lovely people within my forum resume and there always seems to be certain archetypes forum-goers cling to (the troll, devil’s advocate, the protagonist, the white knight, etc). I’m genuinely curious about my time here and to see where it will lead. 

This board has interested me for a while, but I’ve never taken the jump to join until fairly recently; I’ve just lurked and observed on the sidelines. Patience, inertia, open-mindedness are all mantras which I choose to uphold, with a certain element of chaos.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 18, 2020)

Definitely. Helped me open up to people I needed to work with and at the same time taught me how to be wary of what I say and what others say to and about me. Nf was a training ground of sorts.


----------



## martryn (Aug 18, 2020)

Not in the ways you would expect.


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 18, 2020)

I get a +5 to misanthropy if I have 'NarutoForums user' equipped as a personal trait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2020)

Not really, no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2020)

It used to, but it's more the other way around where RL changed how I was/am in here.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 20, 2020)

Idk if it’s to do with NF, I’m honest I guess I learned to be a bit more assertive verbally and self-aware but I feel like that just comes with territory of just getting older 

/shrug


----------

